
Young people capitalize on cheap coronavirus flights: 'If I die, I die' - smacktoward
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/young-people-capitalize-cheap-coronavirus-flights-if-i-die-i-n1154326
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
What about if elderly people, relatives for instance, they come in contact
with die?

~~~
geephroh
Yep -- was going to say the tagline should be, 'If grandma dies, grandma
dies.'

